# Hello!



## twelvesoswald (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm Steph 26, and I'm from NJ born and raised. My first love is Musical Theater, and for most of my life I wanted to be an actress or work in the theater. I still do, but now I really love writing and I just won NaNoWriMo. I watch  far to much tv: Doctor Who, Orphan Black, Game of Thrones, Once Upon A Time, Gotham, Agents of Shield, Reign, Downton Abbey, Pretty Little Liars, and stuff like that. I have a pretty odd taste in music with the fact that I never come out of my Musical Theater bubble, but I also really love Carrie Underwood, Lucy Hale, and Disney soundtracks, I'll listen to almost any Broadway artist that has an album, and love far to many to name.  I am kind of a gamer, but it's mostly casual tablet games but I do play HearthStone. When it comes to books I'll read just about anything, but I usually stick to the classics and the Young Adult Lit. I'm excited to be here and meet you all!!!!!! Let me know if you want my ywitter or tumblr or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Steph. I can relate to theatre. My high school drama teacher actually wanted me to get into acting. Never did though :lol:

Anyway once you get ten posts in forums other than word games and procrastinator central (the fun posts if you will) you will be able to post your own stories as well as choose your own avatar and signature.

So hop right in and enjoy the forums :smile:


----------



## TKent (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Steph,

Welcome to WF. Did you get a chance to watch Smash before they dumped it?  I enjoyed it! So glad you are here.


----------



## twelvesoswald (Nov 30, 2014)

I forgot to list that, but yes I did watch Smash. I liked it as well I think it deserved more of a life on TV.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi, nice to meet you! Glad you are here, sounds like WF will be a wonderful fit for you. There are a lot of challenges and competitions here--something for you to try, so join the fun, make some friends and have a blast.   I am looking forward to reading your work, if I can assist you, please let me know.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome Steph,

Your enthusiasm is more than welcome here at WF, I hope you find it to your liking 

See you around!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh, my. I know few people as creatively active as you. Quite a large amount of stimulation, I would say. Tell me, do you ever watch a show and wonder where one of the characters went only to realize that they belong to another show entirely? I do!

On that note, you might want to spend a bit of time poking around, commenting on the works of others just to get a nose for your preferences in this specific field. Of you enjoy reading, you'll find no shortage of things to whet your appetite. We can provide some interesting works. You'll find also that they teach you more about writing than even writing does.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## twelvesoswald (Dec 1, 2014)

I kind of imagine characters on other shows if that is what you mean? Yeah I will poke around, and find other people's works here.


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome! Pretty slick to already have your avatar and signature updated. I appreciate your enthusiasm!


----------



## Mike_550 (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome! I have always admired actors. Good luck!


----------

